# Indoor 3d Nationals Results



## rdacbowtech (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you to every one that attended the 3d nationals in Red Deer this weekend. Congradulations to all the winners. Hope all you new shooters had a great time.
Thank you to all the Vendors that participated in this years shoot. A big thank you to all of the volunteers that made this event a huge success, with out your help this shoot would not been possible.

Here are the results


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

thanks :darkbeer:


----------



## hunt1687 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Nats*

Thank you.:set1_applaud:


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Wrong Score*

I have a question.

I left Nationals before checking my final score because I was out of the running. The problem I have now is that my final score is wrong. I was shooting with someone that was involved with the setup and running of the tournament so I didn't think twice about trusting him with summiting the scores. The pdf has me with a final round of 160 in Male BHR, however my final round that I had wrote on the card was 166! This error also had me drop in final ranking. Is there a way to rectifiy this mistake, or am I stuck with it?

Dan Hudson.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

That is why there is double scoring and you have to witness and sign both cards to make sure the scores are the same...

if both cards are not the same and you have signed them you will get the lower score...

thems are the breaks....


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

Then someone entered the score into the computer wrong!!!! both score cards showed a score of 166!!!

I can understand messups at local shoots, this is nationals, due dilagence is required!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Blackhawk02 said:


> due dilagence is required!


The score cards are your responsibility. Part of "due diligence" is the archer making sure that not only are the bottom totals are correct but that *scores match LINE FOR LINE*. All errors on the score card *must* be initialed by *everyone one* in the shooting group. If an error isn't properly initialed, then the lower score prevails.


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

But Russ,

You're not reading what I wrote properly. As I stated earlier, BOTH score cards were BOTH showing a score of 166. Really in the grand sceme of things it dosen't matter, however, if the archers on the line have done their "due dilagence" and BOTH the score cards match with a score of 166, then the error is made by the person inserting the scores into the system! Thats all I'm saying. An error was made, and it wasn't the archers on the line.

Dan.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

oh I can read just fine thanks.


----------



## Beau_Town (Jun 17, 2006)

ohh a pissin match i want in


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Beau_Town said:


> ohh a pissin match i want in


Sorry, it's a limited entry draw 

Dan, I think I'd be way more excited about winning a bow than gaining 1 place on the leader board. I've been going to tournaments for 14 years and have never won anything with that kind of value. I did win some nice strings this time though, and last year I won some arrows, a couple years earlier @ MOAS I won a really nice fixed pin sight. So maybe next year I'll win some limbs or a riser :lol:

Sorry if I seem to be coming off a bit hard, but Nationals or not, this is supposed to be fun.

arrgh, typical Canadian I started 2 sentences with apologies in one post


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

Russ,

Don't get me wrong, in the end, I had a blast! I am extremely excited about the new bow!! and the 127 I got in the 3rd round give Chris something to talk about till next year :wink:

Dan.


----------

